# Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen



## Schmiddy (18. Juni 2009)

*Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Seit Kurzem bin ich Stolzer Besitzer meiner ersten Wasserkühlung.
Es ergeben sich aber immer wieer neue Fragen und Probleme, die ich hier gerne klären möchte. Desweiteren würde ich mich um Feedback aller Art zu meinem PC freuen.

Mein PC (in Arbeit):_

Eheim Universal 1048
Thermaltake 208 copper Water Block With light up Blue LED CL-W0010
Innovatek AGB-O-Matic_ 
_ 11/8er Schläuche
Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 280/GTX 260 (G200) G1/4
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator[/FONT]_
_ Magicool Slim 120 Single 120MM Water Cooling Radiator
Scythe Slip Stream 1600 rpm

ASUS ENGTX280
Gigabyte GA-EP45 Extreme
QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550, 3000 MHz__be quiet Dark Power Pro P7  450W_
_ G Skill F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ
Creative Audigy SE
Sharkoon Rebel9 Value schwarz
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (HD103UJ)
SAMSUNG HD501LJ
SAMSUNG HD753LJ
Revoltec Hard Drive Silencer_
_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kaltlicht Kathoden Twinset UV - 30cm[/FONT]_
_
Asus MK241
Maxdata Belinea 10 17 51  [17" LCD]
Sennheiser PC 151 _
_Logitech X530 5.1 Surround_
_Logitech__ MX 518_
_[FONT=arial,sans-serif]Logitech G15[/FONT]_
_[FONT=arial,sans-serif]Logitech G25[/FONT]_



*Fragen* _   ....... _*Antworten:*_
( Ich werde hier alle Fragen die sich noch ergeben auflisten und falls eine Antwort gefunden ist sie drunterschreiben_ )


Ist es Sinnvoll meinen Thermaltake aus kühltechnischen Gründen gegen einen                                                                  Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") o.ä. auszutauschen? Wie viel würde das bringen?
 der Wechsel auf den Cuplex bringt dir mind. 5-10° bessere CPU Temps ! Dh. es Bringt was.
Stimmt es, dass Zusätze wie der Innovatek Protect IP vor Verdunstung des Wassers schützen?
Ja es stimmt. Die Verdunstung wird stark gehemmt.

Ist es möglich eine Wakü dauerhaft mit dem destilierten Wasser aus einem Wäschetrockner zu betreiben?
Evtl. möglich, aber das Risiko ist für das Geld zu hoch.
Fürs kurze Testen des Sytems oder im Notfall geeignet.
Ich benötige also einen neuen CPU-Aufsatz, aber welchen soll ich nehmen? (mein Traum ist es meinen Q9950 auf 4.0GHZ laufen zu lassen)
Es wird dann wohl der Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LT werden. Wer was besseres weis solls sagen!
Verträgt mein Kühlkreislauf noch einen [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]InnovaKonvekt-o-Matic Passive Radiator und wie viel würde ein zusätzlicher Einbau bringen?[/FONT]
Solange es wieder runter geht, ist rauf auch egal, aber er dürfte zusätzliche Kühlleistung bringen.         
Wiso schaltet sich meine MasterSlaveSteckdose, die ich für meine Pumpe brauche,  nicht wieder ab?
Welche Vorteile hat ein größerer AGB?
Leichtere Befüllung und bei einer Laing zieht diese keine Luft (eigentlich irrelevant ausser bei Aufsatz AGBs oder sehr kleinen)
Wie schließe ich einen AGB, der nicht zum Aufstecken ist, an eine Pumpe an?
dann brauchst du ein und Auslassadapter(je nach Pumpe).
Welches Kabel einer Lüftersteuerung muss ich mit dem Mainboard verbinden um ein Tachosignal zu erhalten, Schwarz, Gelb oder Rot?
Die gelbe Ader gibt das Tachosignal aus. 
Kann man destiliertes Wasser mit Korosionsschutz mehrmals verwenden?

Ja. Wenn Schwebeteilchen vorhanden sind, einfach durch einen Kaffeefilter laufen lassen. Es kann dann in einer Flache gelagert werden.


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Hi,
erstmal sollst du am besten alle TT-produkte lieber austauschen wenn du die möglichkeit hast. und wieso den von Aquacom CPU? gibt viele besseren, bsp Heatkiller v.3 , alle 3 variante, oder den EK Supreme oder LT, alle sind besser als den von Aquacom, und sind dazu billiger.
Aus deine beschreibung sehe ich nur ein Single Radiator richtig? und der kühlt einen Quadcore und ne gtx280? hoffe nicht, denn wenn ja, dann reicht es bei weitem nicht aus.
Was für Wasser benutzt du eigentlich jetzt? Inno Pro sind schon sehr gut und es schütz nicht nur dafür, auch gegen Verunreinigungen.


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

und nen singleradi ist weng wenig um alles gut zu kühlen


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Kann mich Parnishions Ausführungen nur anschliessen. Raus mit dem Thermaltake Ding und rein mit einem 360er radi und einem Heatkiller 3.0.


----------



## bundymania (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

der Wechsel auf den Cuplex bringt dir mind. 5-10° bessere CPU Temps !


Etwas Wasser diffundiert immer, egal ob du Inno Protect, oder einen anderen Zusatz verwendest, das ist ein normaler Vorgang-


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Lool. Ich hab vergessen den Tripple zu erwähnen.... Es ist ein [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator. *Im moment verwende ich ausschließlich destiliertes Wasser aus dem Wäschetrockner, da ich meine Wakü im Moment noch öfters zerlege. Kann ich das Wasser aus dem Wäschetrockner dauerhaft verwenden?
[/FONT]


----------



## Parnshion (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Lool. Ich hab vergessen den Tripple zu erwähnen.... Es ist ein [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator. *Im moment verwende ich ausschließlich destiliertes Wasser aus dem Wäschetrockner, da ich meine Wakü im Moment noch öfters zerlege. Kann ich das Wasser aus dem Wäschetrockner dauerhaft verwenden?
> [/FONT]




warum kaufst dir net einfahc im baumarkt richtig destiliertes wasser ist doch net teuer


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Und das andere is im Keller, ist immer verfügbar und kostet gar nix.


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Destilliertes Wasser kostet 2€/5l.


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Jaja, aber tuts nun das meine auch?


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Naja, mir wärs lieber, die 2€ auszugeben.


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Jaja, aber tuts nun das meine auch?


warum willst du so teure sachen aufs spiel setzten ^^ ich finde 2€ als net zu teuer wenn man sieht was alles da dran hängt


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ok, dann kauf ichs halt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Blöde (Moderatoren-)Frage: Wird das hier jetzt n Quatsch-Thread (ham wa schon), ne Kaufberatung, was man doch alles hätte anders machen sollen (Unterforum?) oder kommen noch ein paar konkrete Fragen/Erfahrungen aus der Praxis?


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> *Fragen:* _
> ( Ich werde hier alle Fragen die sich noch ergeben auflisten und falls eine Antwort gefunden ist sie drunterschreiben_ )
> 
> 
> ...



achso das hab ich jetzt auch erst gesehen ... dachte er hat nur paar normale fragen aber das er alles diskutieren will ^^ wozu ? *g*


----------



## DrSin (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Das (Kondenz)Wasser des Trockerns würde ich niemals nutze, zum einen ist es nicht zu 100% "destilliert" (entsalzt) und zum anderen, riech mal dran, dürfte lecker nach Waschmittel riechen , wenn du pech hast schäumt das dann schön, bist nicht der erste der diese Idee hatte


----------



## z3rb (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



> Ist es möglich eine Wakü dauerhaft mit dem destilierten Wasser aus einem Wäschetrockner zu betreiben?



also ich versteh garnicht erst wie man auf so eine idee kommen kann ... 

Ich gebe 300€ für ne Wakü aus und fang dann an 2€ an destiliertem Wasser zu sparen ... 

Da steht irgendwas dann nichtmehr im Verhältnis


gruß


----------



## DrSin (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



z3rb schrieb:


> also ich versteh garnicht erst wie man auf so eine idee kommen kann ...
> 
> Ich gebe 300€ für ne Wakü aus und fang dann an 2€ an destiliertem Wasser zu sparen ...
> 
> ...


sry fürs offtopic

Man könnte auch einen Wasserkocher nehmen und den entstehenden Dampf auffangen und abkühlen dann hat man auch destilliertes Wasser  nur frag ich mich ob dann das Kostenverhältnis passt


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ok, lassen wir das mit der erfahrung und dem Diskutieren und beschränken uns auf die Fragen....Ich hab da nämlich noch einige. Ic ändere den Threat dahingehend.
Zu dem Wasser. Nein es schäumt nicht, habs ja grad in meiner Wakü.
Ich denke aber trotzdem , dass wir ein ergebniss haben:
Evtl. möglich, aber das Risiko ist für das Geld zu hoch.
Fürs kurze Testen des Sytems oder im Notfall geeignet.
Könnte man so formulieren, oder?
Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen, dass ich im Eröffnungspost immer wieder neue Fragen hinzufüge.
Ich benötige also einen neuen CPU-Aufsatz, aber welchen soll ich nehmen? (mein Traum ist es meinen Q9950 auf 4.0GHZ laufen zu lassen)


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Momentan führt kein Weg an der superben Kühleistung des HEatkiller 3.0 LT oder Cu vorbei. .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Fürs kurzfristige Tests kann man auch Leitungswasser nehmen.

CPU-Kühler-Referenz ist aktuelle die HK 3.0 Serie (siehe auch Beispielkonfigurationen)


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



> CPU-Kühler-Referenz ist aktuelle die HK 3.0 Serie (siehe auch Beispielkonfigurationen)


Meinst du den: *Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LC ?
*Wie ist er im Vergleich zu dem: *Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4")?*


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Der Heatkiller 3.0 LT und Cu ist noch einen Tick besser.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

@Schmiddy CPU Kühler Test


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



> @Schmiddy CPU Kühler Test


Das ist beeindruckend.
was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist warum die Kupfervariante (welche vom Look übrigens hervorragend in mein System passen würde ) schlechter ist, obwohl sie teurer ist und vom selben Hersteller stammt.



> Der Heatkiller 3.0 LT und Cu ist noch einen Tick besser.


Hier is das nicht so.

Es sollte der Volllständigkeit halber erwähnt werden, dass ich den Cuplex wohl etwas günstiger Krieg: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ue-teile-wii-xbox360-games-18.html#post872470


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Wo steh dirt, daß der CU schlechter ist?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

@Schmiddy bei dem Test ist der HK 3.0 Cu ganz oben in der Tabelle. Den genauen Test des HK 3.0 Cu findest du in Part 2 der Reviews.


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Und 50€ ist für den Cuplex viel Geld, wenn man den besseren HEatkiller 3.0 lt für weniger Geld neu bekommt.


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*




> Wo steh dirt, daß der CU schlechter ist?



Seite 11: Kühlleistung
Seite 12: Durchfluss und Kühlleistung / Preisvergleich



> Und 50€ ist für den Cuplex viel Geld, wenn man den besseren HEatkiller 3.0 lt für weniger Geld neu bekommt.


Da hast du Recht. Neuer, besser, billiger. Da steht die Entscheidung schon fast fest.


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Der hat nur die leicht schlechteren Durchflusswerte, steht aber an der Spitze der Temperaturwerte.


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Das bringt mich schon zur nächsten Frage.
Ich habe einen Spitzenkauf gemacht und ein großes Hardwarepaket gekauft.
War quasi ein Garagenfund.
Ein [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]InnovaKonvekt-o-Matic Passive Radiator (Blue)[/FONT] war auch darunter. Convection Radiators: HighSpeed PC - water cooling specialists
Ich spiele nun mit dem Gedanken diesen einzubauen. Habe jedoch so meine Bedenken......

Ist das mit dem Durchfluss relevant, oder reden wir von Unterschieden die so winzig sind, dass sie nicht ins Gewicht fallen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Wie man unschwer an den Temperaturwerten erkennen kann, bringt der zusätzliche Durchfluss ganz sicher keine bessere Kühlung. Bezüglich des KOMs:
Kann man zusätzlich einbauen, sollte man sich aber nicht zuviel von versprechen. Beim Gebrauchtware unbedingt einen Blick reinwerfen - Man weiß nie, wie der Vorbesitzer mit dem Alu umgegangen ist.


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Habe den Threat ma mit Bildern gefüttert.
Der Radi wurde wahrscheinlich wie der Rest der Hardware praktisch nicht gewartet und von einem Vollnoob mit offensichtlich zu viel Geld betrieben.
Der CPU-Kühler und die Schläuche sahen jedenfalls grausam aus.....festgetrocknete Wärmeleitpaste, Schläuche in denen zT noch Flüssigkei war, welche schon am eindicken war und eine Kruste im CPU-Aufsatz gebildet hatte.
Ich habe alles von außen gründlich gereinigt und den Radiator gründlich mit 2-3bar mit dem Gartenschlauch eine Halbe Stunde lang gespült. Zum öffnen war ich bisherzu blöd. Ich krieg das Ding nich auf. Optisch machte der Radi aber als einziges von Anfang an was her und sah nicht verdreckt aus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Wozu Lüftergitter auf dem Radi wenn dort keine Lüfter sind?


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



> Wozu Lüftergitter auf dem Radi wenn dort keine Lüfter sind?


Dass mir keiner Meine Lamellen verbiegt. Ausserdem schauts gut aus und ich hatte die Dinger da und schon umlackiert. Also hab ich sie verbaut.




> Wie man unschwer an den Temperaturwerten erkennen kann, bringt der zusätzliche Durchfluss ganz sicher keine bessere Kühlung. Bezüglich des KOMs:
> Kann man zusätzlich einbauen, sollte man sich aber nicht zuviel von versprechen. Beim Gebrauchtware unbedingt einen Blick reinwerfen - Man weiß nie, wie der Vorbesitzer mit dem Alu umgegangen ist.


Ich mach mir nur Sorgen, meine Pumpe zu überfordern, da es doch recht rauf und runter geht in meinem Kreislauf, und dann zum Schluss noch schlechtere Temps als vorher zu haben.
Daher meine nächste Frage:
Verträgt mein Kühlkreislauf noch einen [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]InnovaKonvekt-o-Matic Passive Radiator und wie viel würde ein zusätzlicher Einbau bringen?
[/FONT]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Habe den Threat ma mit Bildern gefüttert.
> Der Radi wurde wahrscheinlich wie der Rest der Hardware praktisch nicht gewartet und von einem Vollnoob mit offensichtlich zu viel Geld betrieben.



Das glaub ich auch. Das erste mal, dass ich n Bild von nem Tass-O-Matic außerhalb der Inno-Seite sehe 



> Zum öffnen war ich bisherzu blöd.



Öffnen kann man den Radi auch nicht, aber durch die Anschlussöffnungen reingucken und -leuchten.
Gerade an den Gewinden ist die Korrosionsgefahr am größten - da zerkratzt die Elox-Schicht am leichtesten.
Es bleibt aber zu hoffen, dass der Noob sich an die Inno-Empfehlungen gehalten und fleißig IProtect reingekippt hat. 




Schmiddy schrieb:


> Verträgt mein Kühlkreislauf noch einen InnovaKonvekt-o-Matic Passive Radiator und wie viel würde ein zusätzlicher Einbau bringen?



Solange es wieder runter geht, ist rauf auch egal - das ist einfach n bissl mehr Strecke, aber ohne besonders hohen Wiederstand.
Im Vergleich zu deinen 4x120 aktiv dürfte er aber wenig zusätzliche Kühlleistung bringen.


----------



## Jazzman (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Hi
also ich denke nicht, das der Radi wirklich was bringen würde, hab selber den in dern Größeren Ausführung und der reicht gerade einmal meine 8800GT und meinen C2D 8400 (undervoltet, bis das es keine niedrigere Spannung gab^^) im Idel auf ca um die 50°C Core und ca 40-45 °C GPU Temp, das sind Temps die ich mit meinem Magicool Trippel nach nen paar Stunden Prime und Furmark hatte mit Lüftern @500 rpm und non undervolting!!

aber falls du ihn loswerden willst...PN^^


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ok, dann währ das auch geklärt.
Ich werd in wenn ich ma Zeit finde einbauen und schaun, was er bringt.
Die Ergebnisse Teile ich euch dann mit (Kann aber dauern bis ich dazukomm - Schulstress)

Auf zur nächsten Frage bzw eher zum Problem......:


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Ok, dann währ das auch geklärt.
> Ich werd in wenn ich ma Zeit finde einbauen und schaun, was er bringt.
> Die Ergebnisse Teile ich euch dann mit (Kann aber dauern bis ich dazukomm - Schulstress)
> Auf zur nächsten Frage bzw eher zum Problem......:



Welches?


----------



## maschine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ich nehme mal an er ist gerade am schreiben...
Aber soll das hier so ne Art FAQ werden oder warum formulierst du zu jeder Frage ne Antwort aus?


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



> Ich nehme mal an er ist gerade am schreiben...
> Aber soll das hier so ne Art FAQ werden oder warum formulierst du zu jeder Frage ne Antwort aus?


Richtig.
Weil ich n Überblick für michund für euch schaffen will. Ich hasse es immer erst den ganzen Threat zu lesen um auf die Antworten zu stossen. Das erspare ich euch dami und ich hab alles scön zusammengefasst.



Als ich noch meinen alten PC mit meinem alten Netzteil hatte, auch ein be quiet 450W, aber älterer Revision, konnte ich meinen ihn an eine 8-Fach-Master-Slave-Steckdose (Das is ma n Wort) anschließen, deren Master laut Aufdruck auf der Steckdose max. 500W haben darf.Dies funktioniert seit dem Umbau so nicht mehr. Die Geräte springen zwar beim ersten anschalten an, gehen aber nicht wieder aus wenn sich der PC herruntergefahren hat, erst wenn ich ihn am Netteilschalter umlege. Da ich ja jetzt eine Pumpe habe, die schön leise ist, aber an der Steckdose hängt möchte ich diese unbedingt über diese MS-Steckdose betreiben. Da ich sonst vergesse sie ein bzw auszustecken.
Wiso schaltet sich meine MasterSlaveSteckdose, die ich für meine Pumpe brauche,  nicht wieder ab?


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Weil ich n Überblick für michund für euch schaffen will. Ich hasse es immer erst den ganzen Threat zu lesen um auf die Antworten zu stossen. Das erspare ich euch dami und ich hab alles scön zusammengefasst.
> 
> 
> ...



aber ich denke das hier ist bissl offtopin und gehört iwie net zum wakü bereich  und warum deine geräte net ausgehen ka vllt ist die leiste defekt ;_)


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



> aber ich denke das hier ist bissl offtopin und gehört iwie net zum wakü bereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist gar nicht offtopic, hab noch was dazugeschrieben.
Die Steckdose ist nicht kaputt. Sie funktioniet am Rechner meines Vaters, der zum Großteil aus den Teilen meines alren Rechners besteht, einwandfrei.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

also ich hab bei meiner master-slave steckdose einen drehregler womit man einstellen kann ab wieviel verbrauch sich die slaves abstellen


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

So einen Regler hat die meine auch.
Ich kann ihn auch so weit aufdrehen , dass die Geräte auch anspringen obwohl der PC aus ist.
Dh er funktioniert und ich dürfte auf diese Weise auch die Schaltschwelle gefunden haben, indem ich sie einfach etwas über diesen Wert stelle. So weit zumindest die Theorie.


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

jo dann musst halt an dem dreher solang "spielen" bis sie wieder richtig funktioniert


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

dann stell den regler auf max. also das du die maximale belastung brauchst und teste es dann


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Hab ich auf max stehen.
Ich hab das Netzteil im Verdacht.

Mir is unabhängig davon noch ne Frage eingefallen.
Auf dem Bild weiter oben ist ein AGB zu sehen. Dieser ist wesentlich größer als mein aktuell eingebauter. Daher:
Welche Vorteile hat ein größerer AGB?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

keinen


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Kurz und schmerzlos


----------



## Jazzman (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Naja abgesehen von dem Optischen Effekt nahezu keinen, der Kreislauf lässt sich leichter befüllen und bei einer Laing zieht diese keine Luft (tut sie aber eig. bei so ziemlich keinen außer Aufsatz AGBs oder sehr kleinen)


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ich hab einen Aufsatz und einen kleinen.
Der wird direkt auf die Pumpe gesteckt.
Wie schließe ich da eigentlich einen anderen, bzw an der Stelle ja dann keinen.


----------



## Jazzman (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

dann brauchst du ein und Auslassadapter(je nach Pumpe) und schließt den AGB direkt vor der Pumpe an


----------



## nemetona (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Da sich das Thema doch zu einer klaren Kaufberatung entwickelt, wirde der Thread nun ins passende Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

und noch ein Problem. ich möchte meien Durchflussmesser auslesen, habe aber keine entsprechendes Anzeigegerät zum Anschließen. Deshalb dachte ich mir, dass ich den Durchflussmesser an den Steckplattz eines Lüfters am Mainboard hänge um das Tachosignal, das es meiner Meinung nach geben müsste, da sich ja ein Rädchen dreht, auszulesen. Der DM hat zwar auch drei Kabel, die sogar die selbe Farbe haben, der Stecker unterscheidet sich aber von der Form her. Ich möchte daher nur eines der 3 Kabel mit dem Mainboard verbinden.
Aber welches Kabel einer Lüftersteuerung muss ich mit dem Mainboard verbinden um ein Tachosignal zu erhalten, Schwarz, Gelb oder Rot?
Ich tendiere zu Gelb.




> Da sich das Thema doch zu einer klaren Kaufberatung entwickelt, wirde der Thread nun ins passende Unterforum verschoben.


Seh ich zwar nicht so, aber ich denke, das Wiederstand wohl eh zwecklos is.


----------



## Madz (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Einen Durchflussmesser kannst du nur mit einem Gerät wie beispielsweise dem Aquaero auslesen. Wozu willst du den Wert überhaupt wissen? Für einen normale Anwender ist es zwar"nice to have", mehr aber auch nicht. 
Lohnenswert ist sowas nur, wenn man Wasserkühlungshardware testet.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Oder die Aquastream XT Ultra + Durchflusssensor + Aquasuite Software (gratis), kostet insgesamt ca 60€ extra. Die meisten MB's kommen mit der hohen Pulsausgabe nicht zurecht.


----------



## Madz (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Die Variante eht ja auch noch. *totalvergessenhab*


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ich weis, ich wollts einfavh ma ausprobieren. Deswiteren will ich doch noch nen 2. AGB und den Passiven Radiator einbauen und da hätte ich gerne einen vorher-nacher-Wert. Dafür will ich mir aber ned extra einen Sensor kaufen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Welchen vorher nachher Wert willst du wissen?


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

naja den wert den er jetzt hat und dann wenn er seine "neuen" teile eingebaut hat damit er des vergleichen kann


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Welches Kabel isses denn nu?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Die gelbe Ader gibt das Tachosignal aus.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



> Stimmt es, dass Zusätze wie der Innovatek Protect IP vor Verdunstung des Wassers schützen?


Ja.
Ich habe gerade selber eine Wasserkühlung gebaut, aber leider ist ein Kühler undicht (dichte ich bald ab). Als Kühlflüssigkeit kommt Feser One zum Einsatz, eine Fertigmischung von TFC. Die daneben gelaufene Kühlflüssigkeit ist nicht verdunstet, mit reinem Wasser wäre das schon längst passiert.


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ah. danke euch beiden. Dann währ das auch geklärt. Viel Glück mit deinem Kühler!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ich weiß nicht, ob Innovatek Protect IP auch so stark vor Verdunstung schützt, aber Feser One tut es auf jeden Fall, das habe ich wie gesagt selber gesehen.


----------



## maschine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Wofür willste das denn überhaupt wissen?


----------



## Schmiddy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ganz einfach. Im Moment hab ich gar nix drin. Nur das destilierte Wasser aus dem Wäschetrockner. Es verschwindet aber recht schnell Wasser. Ich hab den Zusatz da hab ihn aber noch nicht verwendet und wollte wissen, nachdem mir einer davon erzählt hatte ob es wahr ist und ich mir dann das Nachfüllen weitesgehend sparen kann


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Den Wasserzusatz solltest du sowieso verwenden, er schützt vor Korrosion und Biobefall.


----------



## Schmiddy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Jaja, das ist mir bekannt. Aber ich will ihn nicht verwenden, so lange ich ständig an meinem PC bastel und das Wasser austausche und somit den teuren Zusatz ww. den Ausguss runterkippe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Du kannst das Wasser + Korrisionsschutz ruhig mehrmals verwenden. Wenn Schwebeteilchen drin sind, einfach durch einen Kaffeefilter laufen lassen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Ich habe das Feser One einfach aus dem AGB in die Flasche zurückgeschüttet. Da dir dein Wäschetrockner keine Flaschen mit dest. Wasser verkauft (), musst du natürlich ein anderes Gefäß suchen.
In Flaschen kann man die Kühlflüssigkeit gut lagern.


----------



## Schmiddy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*

Hmm, danke gute Tipps. Die nimm ich gleich ma oben auf. Danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Im Moment hab ich gar nix drin. Nur das destilierte Wasser aus dem Wäschetrockner. Es verschwindet aber recht schnell Wasser. Ich hab den Zusatz da hab ihn aber noch nicht verwendet und wollte wissen, nachdem mir einer davon erzählt hatte ob es wahr ist und ich mir dann das Nachfüllen weitesgehend sparen kann



Wenn Wasser schnell verschwindet, ist irgendwas nicht ganz dicht - und da sollte man vielleicht mal was ändern.
Auf keinen Fall würde ich irgendwelche schlecht trocknenden Dinge in meiner Wakü haben wollen, sonst kriegt man die Hardware nie mehr sauber, wenn mal was rauslaufen sollte.


----------



## Schmiddy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Erste Wakü - Fragen - Antworten - Erfahrungen*



> Wenn Wasser schnell verschwindet, ist irgendwas nicht ganz dicht - und da sollte man vielleicht mal was ändern.
> Auf keinen Fall würde ich irgendwelche schlecht trocknenden Dinge in meiner Wakü haben wollen, sonst kriegt man die Hardware nie mehr sauber, wenn mal was rauslaufen sollte.


Also verwendest du keinen Zusatz?


----------

